# YIKES! A 28-30-31 point buck.



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

SCHAZAM, a Toity point buck.

http://www.fdlreporter.com/article/20090922/FON0101/909220341/1985


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

go back and read some of the comment people left way to many tree hugers out there all i could think was " Really...........Really wow!"


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Like these tree hugging turds have any chance of seeing a deer of that caliber in the wild? joke.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

exactly the one that got me was the lady complaining of th elittle spot of blood she had to see in the pic. What a crock! be glade they didn't give a side shot of him . These people make me sick hunting and outdoors men are what this country was founded on and we wouldn't be where we are without hunters of the past. What would have happened if back in the day no one had guns and only ate plants? we would be over run with wildlife


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

you know if that were an ohio buck, people would say it weighed 300lbs 

helluva pig he shot... great deer


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

300 i was thinkin 400


----------

